# RE: lurkers anonymous



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"C. Bryon McLeod" <bryonmcleod@gorge.net>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 01:34:16 -0800*
HI! From Oregon
Bryon
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Randy Johnston
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 7:51 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: RE: White Flag
I‘m a "lurker", I find the content interesting and for the most part, when I
have a  question I will ask someone specifically.
There seems to have been one or two lurkers who‘ve stepped into the light to
make some comments recently.
    How many lurkers do you think there are on the list? I mean, there‘s
about 15 or so I guess who regularly contribute, but now many more do you
think just watch?
                -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Manfred.Schmitt.Dortmund@t-online.de Manfred Schmitt* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 17:40:53  0100*
Hello from Germany,
I think you‘re right: there must be many of us "lurkers". I am sitting here
in good old germany, watchin silently and only from time to time I mail to
some"buddys" over in Canada, who have been stationed here in the Northrhine
Westphalia area way back in the 60ies.
I was very proud when last year when I could help a Canadian woman who was
looking for the graves of her mother and brother burried on a cemetery in
Werl in 1962. She asked  me for some photos of the graves, cause she had no
other remembrance. I found the graves, took the pictures, and -I guess that
lady was happy when I sent them to her.
As you see: I am only here reading lurking in the hope, to find some chaps
who remember their stay over here and to chat a little about Germany, beer
and women, Radio CAE which was my favorite radio station by that time! and
what else comes to our minds.
That‘s it
Nice to meet you!
Manfred
-----Ursprngliche Nachricht-----
Von: "C. Bryon McLeod" 
An: 
Gesendet: Montag, 19. Februar 2001 10:34
Betreff: RE: lurkers anonymous
>
> HI! From Oregon
>
> Bryon
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> Behalf Of Randy Johnston
> Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 7:51 PM
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: RE: White Flag
>
>
> I‘m a "lurker", I find the content interesting and for the most part, when
I
> have a  question I will ask someone specifically.
>
> There seems to have been one or two lurkers who‘ve stepped into the light
to
> make some comments recently.
>     How many lurkers do you think there are on the list? I mean, there‘s
> about 15 or so I guess who regularly contribute, but now many more do you
> think just watch?
>                 -Matt
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 18:14:12 -0000*
Howdy right back at you! Why don‘t you take your shoes off and stay a while?
Welcome,
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "C. Bryon McLeod" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: RE: lurkers anonymous
Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 01:34:16 -0800
HI! From Oregon
Bryon
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Randy Johnston
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 7:51 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: RE: White Flag
I‘m a "lurker", I find the content interesting and for the most part, when I
have a  question I will ask someone specifically.
There seems to have been one or two lurkers who‘ve stepped into the light to
make some comments recently.
     How many lurkers do you think there are on the list? I mean, there‘s
about 15 or so I guess who regularly contribute, but now many more do you
think just watch?
                 -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mike Bobbitt" <Mike.Bobbitt@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 12:59:09 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
For general interest‘s sake, there are currently 146 registered recipients
to the Canadian Army Mailing List. Some of those are bound to be "dead"
addresses, and some may be lists themselves, so it‘s difficult to get the
exact distribution.
As a side note, we actually broke 500 before the great purge of 2000.
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Manfred.Schmitt.Dortmund@t-online.de
> [mailto:Manfred.Schmitt.Dortmund@t-online.de]
> Sent: February 19, 2001 11:41
> To: army-list
> Subject: Re: lurkers anonymous
> 
> 
> Hello from Germany,
> 
> I think you‘re right: there must be many of us "lurkers". I 
> am sitting here
> in good old germany, watchin silently and only from time to 
> time I mail to
> some"buddys" over in Canada, who have been stationed here in 
> the Northrhine
> Westphalia area way back in the 60ies.
> I was very proud when last year when I could help a Canadian 
> woman who was
> looking for the graves of her mother and brother burried on a 
> cemetery in
> Werl in 1962. She asked  me for some photos of the graves, 
> cause she had no
> other remembrance. I found the graves, took the pictures, and 
> -I guess that
> lady was happy when I sent them to her.
> As you see: I am only here reading lurking in the hope, to 
> find some chaps
> who remember their stay over here and to chat a little about 
> Germany, beer
> and women, Radio CAE which was my favorite radio station by 
> that time! and
> what else comes to our minds.
> That‘s it
> Nice to meet you!
> 
> Manfred
RE: lurkers anonymous
For general interest‘s sake, there are currently 146 
registered recipients to the Canadian Army Mailing List. Some of those 
are bound to be quotdeadquot addresses, and some may be lists 
themselves, so it‘s difficult to get the exact distribution.
As a side note, we actually broke 500 before the 
great purge of 2000.
gt -----Original Message-----
gt From: 
Manfred.Schmitt.Dortmund@t-online.de
gt [mailto:Manfred.Schm
itt.Dortmund@t-online.de]
gt Sent: February 19, 2001 11:41
gt To: army-list
gt Subject: Re: lurkers anonymous
gt 
gt 
gt Hello from Germany,
gt 
gt I think you‘re right: there must be many of us 
quotlurkersquot. I 
gt am sitting here
gt in good old germany, watchin silently and only 
from time to 
gt time I mail to
gt somequotbuddysquot over in Canada, who have 
been stationed here in 
gt the Northrhine
gt Westphalia area way back in the 60ies.
gt I was very proud when last year when I could 
help a Canadian 
gt woman who was
gt looking for the graves of her mother and 
brother burried on a 
gt cemetery in
gt Werl in 1962. She asked me for some 
photos of the graves, 
gt cause she had no
gt other remembrance. I found the graves, took the 
pictures, and 
gt -I guess that
gt lady was happy when I sent them to her.
gt As you see: I am only here reading lurking in 
the hope, to 
gt find some chaps
gt who remember their stay over here and to chat a 
little about 
gt Germany, beer
gt and women, Radio CAE which was my favorite 
radio station by 
gt that time! and
gt what else comes to our minds.
gt That‘s it
gt Nice to meet you!
gt 
gt Manfred
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 13:24:30 EST*
Herr Manfred
I am experimenting with some interesting computer software, which translates 
to and from a number of languages.  Would you be willing to receive e-mails 
and let me know how accurate the translation "auf Deutsch" is?
I had the pleasure of serving in the U.S. Army in Baden-Wurttemburg/Bayern in 
the 1970s, so will enjoy talking about the excellent life in your country!
Sincerely,
Dave Hall
dhall058@aol.com
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Manfred.Schmitt.Dortmund@t-online.de Manfred Schmitt* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 20:31:33  0100*
Hello Dave,
as beeing in the IT-bussiness myself, I of course am interested in software!
Maybe yours is the first to translate into german without giving the reader
one or the other reason  for laughs...
So go ahead. send me some translations "ins deutsche".
I don‘t know if it is a pleasure to serve in the U.S. army as you say, but
I‘m trying to share your opinion.  I served in the German Luftwaffe, and,
man, was that ever great...
This goes to your adress now: what is your favorite memory on Germany:
Schwarzwald/Black Forrest as it is located in Baden-Wrtemberg?
Stuttgarter Vasen? Eats? River Rhine? Or even somethings we can‘t discuss
here on the list..?
BFN Manfred
-----Ursprngliche Nachricht-----
Von: 
An: 
Gesendet: Montag, 19. Februar 2001 19:24
Betreff: Re: lurkers anonymous
> Herr Manfred
> I am experimenting with some interesting computer software, which
translates
> to and from a number of languages.  Would you be willing to receive
e-mails
> and let me know how accurate the translation "auf Deutsch" is?
> I had the pleasure of serving in the U.S. Army in Baden-Wurttemburg/Bayern
in
> the 1970s, so will enjoy talking about the excellent life in your country!
> Sincerely,
> Dave Hall
> dhall058@aol.com
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 15:12:26 EST*
There‘s a lot more here than expected!
Wow!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 18:00:53 -0400*
Welcome Manfred!!!
I was in your beautiful country in 1979  served on the Umpire Staff for an
exercise.  My favourite memories are the great beer and wonderful people!
Bob Macfarlane
Manfred Schmitt wrote:
> Hello Dave,
>
> as beeing in the IT-bussiness myself, I of course am interested in software!
> Maybe yours is the first to translate into german without giving the reader
> one or the other reason  for laughs...
> So go ahead. send me some translations "ins deutsche".
> I don‘t know if it is a pleasure to serve in the U.S. army as you say, but
> I‘m trying to share your opinion.  I served in the German Luftwaffe, and,
> man, was that ever great...
> This goes to your adress now: what is your favorite memory on Germany:
> Schwarzwald/Black Forrest as it is located in Baden-Wrtemberg?
> Stuttgarter Vasen? Eats? River Rhine? Or even somethings we can‘t discuss
> here on the list..?
>
> BFN Manfred
>
> -----Ursprngliche Nachricht-----
> Von: 
> An: 
> Gesendet: Montag, 19. Februar 2001 19:24
> Betreff: Re: lurkers anonymous
>
> > Herr Manfred
> > I am experimenting with some interesting computer software, which
> translates
> > to and from a number of languages.  Would you be willing to receive
> e-mails
> > and let me know how accurate the translation "auf Deutsch" is?
> > I had the pleasure of serving in the U.S. Army in Baden-Wurttemburg/Bayern
> in
> > the 1970s, so will enjoy talking about the excellent life in your country!
> > Sincerely,
> > Dave Hall
> > dhall058@aol.com
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 20:38:39 EST*
The name of the translation software is I believe Language Power Pro.  It 
is for PCs only, not Mac as in Macintosh, rather than MacFarlane!.  The 
languages it handles are French, Italian, Spanish, German, and Japanese.  I 
have installed it on my PC at work, as I have a Macintosh at home.  It can 
translate websites, documents, and emails.  If your source document is in 
English, it will translate to the language you select, and vice-versa.  Dunno 
yet how accurate the translation is, hence my request to Manfred.  Could 
become embarrassing!
If you want specifics about the product, email me at my work address: 
dhall@co.pierce.wa.us, and I‘ll give you accurate info.  The cost, by the 
way, is $110 U.S..
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 05:02:43 -0000*
Good heavens! This is starting to sound like a meeting of lurkaholics 
anonymous or something. Welcome back.
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Wm. Durrant" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Lurkers anonymous
Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 18:45:25 -0500
My name is Bill..........and I am a Lurker.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:13:11 -0600*
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 11:02 PM
Subject: Re: Lurkers anonymous
> Good heavens! This is starting to sound like a meeting of lurkaholics 
> anonymous or something. Welcome back.
My name is Bruce, and I‘m not a lurker.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 05:20:19 -0000*
shades of nixon. *very* nice!
what with all the literary alloosions misspelling deliberate flying 
around, this is starting to read like the "unofficial modern languages 
association" home page bulletin board, or something.
-cpt. von trapp
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Bruce Williams" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: Lurkers anonymous
Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:13:11 -0600
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 11:02 PM
Subject: Re: Lurkers anonymous
 > Good heavens! This is starting to sound like a meeting of lurkaholics
 > anonymous or something. Welcome back.
My name is Bruce, and I‘m not a lurker.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 22:00:52 -0800*
Thank you bruce...clap ..clap
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bruce Williams" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 9:13 PM
Subject: Re: Lurkers anonymous
> 
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 11:02 PM
> Subject: Re: Lurkers anonymous
> 
> 
> > Good heavens! This is starting to sound like a meeting of lurkaholics 
> > anonymous or something. Welcome back.
> 
> 
> My name is Bruce, and I‘m not a lurker.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

